

The Language Construction Kit - bryan_rasmussen
http://www.zompist.com/kit.html

======
a3_nm
I bought the paper book and was a bit disappointed by it. The material is
fairly basic, so that you don't learn much, and the quality of the typesetting
is quite poor... :/ (Maybe the first criticism doesn't apply to the "advanced"
sequel, though.)

~~~
pessimizer
Upvoted for generously delivering information that you think would be helpful
and that I couldn't have known without buying the book myself.

------
cpfohl
Whoah, I've enjoyed this "webchapter" for 12 or so years! It's how I got
interested in linguistics.

------
sambeau
Be sure to click on the "What a geek you must be. Get a life!" link.

------
JasonFruit
I was hoping this was like OSKit for programming languages. Of course, I
suppose that's called Parrot.

------
ilaksh
If you are newly interested in conlangs then check out ithkuil. Very advanced
in a way and quite interesting.

